# No audio playback on iPhone



## Hal Stetler (Apr 8, 2011)

Sorry if this has already been answered, but can't find it if so. I am experimenting with tversity, and can see the media server on my Windows 7 desktop from my iPhone. When I try and play an audio file I just get a crossed through play symbol on the iPhone (and no sound), although the status on the media server indicates that it is streaming to the iPhone. Grateful for any help.






---------------------------
I-LUV iphone4 cases
belkin iphone4 cases
Angry Birds iphone4 cases


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

Try asking here: Mac & iPod Help & Troubleshooting - ehMac.ca


----------



## teknokracy (Apr 8, 2003)

Is your iPhone set to silent?


----------

